# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides >  The Ultimate Guide to Farming the Time-Lost Proto Drake

## guitargod218

```
//**Disclaimer** - Do NOT under any circumstances copy and post this guide onto 
another website, nor take credit for creating this guide. If you want to put 
this on another site, please send me a PM and ask me for permission. Unless 
I have a specific reason not to, I’m almost guaranteed to say yes to your 
request.

//*Note* - This is a guide made up of a lot of compiled information from
websites such as WoWhead and Thottbot, along with programs made by a fellow 
MMOwned member. Please do NOT say “____ section is a repost”. I know people 
have stated certain things before, hence it being a complete noob’s guide 
collected from everything I know. And this guide is definitely not a repost
as I just wrote it the morning of 08/04/2009, as the user guitargod218 for the 
website mmowned.com

//If I forget to give you credit, and what I “took” from you is worth crediting 
(I don’t want to hear, “I was the first to say he spawns in Storm Peaks” or 
anything silly like that), please send me a PM and I’ll correct my error. 
The last thing I want to do is to not give credit to  someone who deserves 
it, when I’d hate it if I had my guide stolen.

//When I capitalize something in the guide’s text, it’s to draw attention to 
that certain piece of information.  >.>

//All pictures are thumbnails, and all should work. Send me a PM if they don't.
```


Table of Contents:

1) Overview of the Time-Lost Proto-Drake
2) My own story and experience
3) Make sure you’re serious about TLPD
4) Spawn information, routes, maps, and other information
5) Recommended programs
6) Strategies for farming TLPD
7) Closing statements 

1) OVERVIEW OF THE TIME-LOST PROTO-DRAKE

The Time-Lost Proto-Drake, commonly and hereby referred to as the TLPD. What is it? Where is it? How do I get one?

The TLPD is an extremely rare spawn that can be located within certain areas of the Storm Peaks. Its name comes from the fact that it is a progenitor of the Bronze Dragonflight and has gotten lost in the time spectrum, which is why finding it in the present is such a rare occurrence; however, many people say Blizzard named it so because of the large amounts of time campers have to invest to be able to get the mount. Its skin color is a bronze hue, with a bright blue mouth and pair of eyes.

The TLPD is very hard to obtain unless you happen to be extremely lucky, as it is the rare spawn of a rare spawn, sharing a spawn timer and routes with a rare named Vyragosa. Vyragosa, a female blue dragon, is the more common of the two creatures, and can be a good way to gauge the routes of the TLPD. 



2) MY OWN STORY

**Not important to read, but it might contain some information worth noting that’ll probably be written down in later parts of the guide**

After 200+ hours of farming, camping, botting, killing Vyragosa, camping, mining, and farming, I was finally able to see and capture the TLPD for myself. My kill was the first time I’ve ever seen the TLPD dead or alive as a mob. I got mine on a Sunday evening between 10:00pm and 10:20pm (was so excited I didn’t write down the time). These 200 hours had been spread over a week and a half where I did upwards of 16 hours a day of camping. A bit before my kill, an orc warlock had flown into the area, and decided to camp the exact same airspace as I did (we couldn’t kill each other, I play on a RP server), within a 2 foot range. Angered, I got on my Horde account on another computer and decided to message this person and ask him to leave nicely. Obviously, this person had no clue what he was doing in regards to camping TLPD, as he was asking me for info on the mob he was trying to steal from me. I tried to bribe him out of my spot by giving him some general, well-known information, and then finally got so annoyed at him that I logged. Going back to my laptop with my main still camping, I noticed he had moved a bit lower in altitude than me, and a bit east, but not enough that he was out of range of my spot. I tried calming myself down by saying, “Hey, how likely is it that a rare will spawn at this time of all time, or at a time when this person’s in the area (I expected her to get bored and leave soon). And above all, how likely will it be TLPD….in MY area, after 200 hours.

Well…

My NPCscan went off before my autoclicker did. And I looked up at the target, not believing what I saw. I looked down at the 3D picture to confirm, and yes, TLPD had spawned after all. In my area. And the warlock was still here.
I didn’t see it in front of me, so I concluded that it must be spawning either under me or behind me in Valkyrion. Wrong. As I frantically looked around, I saw it has spawn right in front of my original view area, and I raced into it, turning on Retribution Aura as it attacked so I could get the tag. And I did, since TLPD did lose health and continued attacking with a red name. But damn, somehow this warlock, who had been there for all of 20 minutes, had tagged it off of my tag with a DoT. I saw TLPD go grey on me and fly to this warlock, who had ruined my chances of getting this mob. I cursed, and screamed, and acted like Regan in the Exorcist. Yet…

I don’t know what happened exactly. Maybe he fell out of his aggro range too quickly, or maybe he died from the fall, or maybe the game corrected itself, but he lost the tag and he flew back to me. I was overcome with joy as I set down on a hill and took him down. As a protection paladin, I took him down relatively easy, with him doing no damage to me (no mobs ever do). Finally, after 200 long hours, I had a dead TLPD sitting at my feet, glistening and whispering, “Loot me, loot me…” As I got ready to loot, I saw the warlock come back from the frozen lake up onto the hill, and the first thing I wanted to do was /fart on him for trying to steal TLPD from me. But, I decided against it. I had won the drake, I didn’t need the satisfaction of doing that. In the few seconds I contemplated and decided against this action, two other people had shown up to look what my sword and shield had done. Finally, I decided to loot it, and instead of learning it right away, I decided to spam general, guild, and everyone in my friend’s list with the news. I even called some of my offline friends to rejoice that my quest was over. One even quoted South Park by stating I could finally go back to playing the game. I also got some kill shots in before I finally learned and took off on my mount.

The importance and moral of my story is that you should never give up on this if you decide to go for it. If you ever feel like giving up, tell yourself that you’ve invested too much time to give up. It worked for me. Also, even though it was heartbreaking, gutwrenching, painful, and blah blah, this was definitely one of the most entertaining moments I’ve ever had while playing a video game. Ever. The adrenaline stays with you, and you feel so good afterwards that your hard work…or luck, paid off. Screenshots below to recreate the story, and just for showing off.

My kill shot:


 3) MAKE SURE YOU’RE SERIOUS ABOUT TLPD

So, you THINK you’re interested in obtaining this mount? Then you might want to check out a few links first.
• Reins of the Time-Lost Proto-Drake - Item - World of Warcraft.
• http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...r-morpher.html

WoWhead
WoWhead is the place to go for information, stories, helpful comments, etc. concerning ANY game item. Honestly, I like it more than Thottbot. However, I guide you to this site for the comments which are helpful (most of the information will be in this guide), but also for you to reassure yourself that people DO get this drake. But, you should also read about how long it took people, how frustrating it is, how they wanted to give up but couldn’t. Are you really sure you want to sink that much time into one mount? If you are, great! If not, I’m glad I just saved you from wasting a lot of time. :P
Also, you should definitely use the “View in 3D” button so that you can see what the mount looks like…in 3D. Make sure you want it and are willing to waste time for it. Pictures of the mount also work for your viewing pleasure.

NMorpher
NMorpher, a program developed and released by Nesox, is designed to help people do easier model edits. Instead of going the route of editing MPQ files like most model editors, you can use Nesox’s program to morph your mount or yourself into any mob you wish. Consider using it for a test period to morph your current mount into TLPD, just to get a feel for what it’s like, and to also make sure you want the drake. Hell, you can probably use this to either keep you happy while you farm, or you can use it as a complete “cheat” as long as your content with flying around on a TLPD only you can see. You’d never have to farm TLPD with this, unless you want to show off and have the satisfaction of actually getting it.



 4) SPAWN INFORMATION, ROUTES, MAPS, AND OTHER INFORMATION

This is where the bulk of the learning process comes in. You can either learn everything you need to know to farm this mob and fly in circles looking for it (perfectly viable way to farm TLPD), or you can learn a bit and use the programs below to camp one spot (what I did).

Spawn Information – Vyragosa, the normal spawn in Storm Peaks that shares a timer with TLPD, can spawn anywhere in a 6 hour and 24 hour period from her last death. Unconfirmed rumors suggest that Vyragosa can spawn in as short as a 2 hour period if the mob that spawned before was the TLPD, but I have not seen any proof of this (please, if you can, prove me wrong and I’ll add it into the guide). Whenever Vyragosa is about to spawn, she has a chance to instead sit on the bench and let her friend TLPD come out and stretch his wings. Nobody, and I mean nobody, knows the exact chance of TLPD spawning, but it’s speculated and proven to be somewhere between a 5% and 35% chance that he’ll appear instead of Vyragosa. If you’re serious about camping, but also want to play a bit, as well as have as much information as possible, it is definitely helpful to keep a log of spawns. Consider using mine as a template on how to keep the information organized.



```
TIME LOST PROTO DRAKE SIGHTINGS (Vyra included):

07/22/09:
    3:10pm -- Vyragosa killed by me at Bor's Breath canyon

07/23/09:
    3:00-3:45pm -- Vyragosa sighted at Bor's Breath, passing through the frozen lake

07/24/09:
    3:00-6:45am -- Vyragosa sighted, then kills me, at Bor's Breath over the frozen lake

07/25/09:
    9:55am -- Vyragosa killed by me at Bor's Breath hill

07/26/09:
    8:00-9:00am -- TLPD spawned and killed on Brunnhildr/Engine route going down the frozen waterfall
    10:00-10:30pm -- TLPD unconfirmed kill in the canyon of Bor's Breath to the east of my camp spot

07/27/09:
    6:15am -- Vyragosa unconfirmed killed in N/S passage of the canyon in Bor's Breath (at the turn)

07/28/09:
    3:03am -- Vyragosa killed going down Rohemdial Pass

07/29/09:
    ~12:30-2:00pm -- Vyragosa sighted

07/30/09:
    4:00am -- TLPD unconfirmed killed at Engine of the Makers

08/01/09:
    3:39am -- Vyragosa killed by me on hill next to Frosthold in Bor's Breath

08/02/09:
    1:29am -- Vyragosa killed by me on hill next to Frosthold in Bor's Breath
    1:07pm -- Vyragosa killed in southern Foot Steppes
    10:00-10:20pm -- TLPD killed by me in Bor's Breath. The hunt is over.
```

While both Vyragosa and TLPD share routes, they however do NOT share spawn points, but they do spawn in similar areas. Pictures can be found below to describe this occurrence. 



TLPD has many different spawn points, but after spawning he’ll always link up with one of his four routes and follow them around for approximately 10 minutes (last report I read claimed 10, might be as much as 20 minutes, but no less than 10) before DESPAWNING. Remember that him despawning is a completely possibility and can therefore account for a 24 hour or higher spawn period between two mobs you write down times for. However, that can also be a non-reported kill of either, or Vyragosa being skinned before you see the body.

This gets into a very important information tip. NEVER LISTEN TO PEOPLE IN GENERAL. They are full of BS. If someone claims TLPD was killed, demand coordinates to the body and check for yourself. If they can’t provide them for any reason, whether it’s “he despawned” or “I skinned him”, don’t believe it. Especially since TLPD CANNOT BE SKINNED, and anyone who says he was is trying to get rid of competition. Vyragosa can be skinned however, and should always be written as unconfirmed in your log if reported without seeing a body, as less people lie about Vyragosa kills. Both bodies remain on the ground for 30 minutes before despawning, allowing you to be able to count back to a spawn time.

Another important thing to note is that, as far as we know, server restarts, maintenance, anything of the sort will NOT reset the TLPD/Vyragosa timer. He’s a special mob, and since he is, he has special code that keeps him from getting restarted. Once again, I’d love to be proven wrong, but so far I’ve not seen any information that proves it resets. Along with this, the macro that allows you to link the reins has NEVER helped me, so I’m going to go out on a limb and say it doesn’t work (and yes, I did clear the cache after a server reset/maintenance, still was able to link when I was in the first 100 people on the server).

Route Information – The best map I’ve found for routes is the one I’ve posted below, as it has both the routes in different colors, but also shows the directions the mobs fly on the route (which I’ve confirmed to be accurate, at least from my information). Now, it’s VERY IMPORTANT to note that while Vyragosa flies low through Bor’s Breath (including the canyon part of that area), TLPD flies pretty high up. I have no experience with other paths, but I’ve heard similar, that Vyragosa likes skimming the ground while TLPD likes flying at high altitudes. To gauge yourself, run off the small iced over waterfall that enters the canyon from the frozen lake and fly straight. That’s about the altitude of Vyragosa flying through that area. Alternatively, fly off the edge of the cliff that leads into the canyon from the Engine of the Makers, or set yourself up 10 meters under the giant hole in the side of the Temple of Storms (name eludes me right now). That’s the best estimate of TLPD’s flight height in the canyon area.

Height estimation screenshots: TLPD left, Vyragosa right


My preferred map with direction of flight, as posted by andie39 on WoWhead on the left, with a map with two black dots to indicate good camping spots posted by Omega329 on MMOwned. Note that the red route on the left map HAS been confirmed since the map was created.


As can be noted, Bor’s Breath and Engine of the Makers have multiple routes going through them, and as such, are the best places to camp.

5) Recommended Programs

Program list:
• NPCscan - NPCScan : WoWInterface Downloads : Miscellaneous
• TLPD Searchbot by blowingCrush - http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...wingcrush.html
• NMorpher by Nesox - http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...r-morpher.html

NPCscan – NPCscan, in short, is an amazing f*cking addon. I don’t know how they did it, but it just works amazingly. Leave it on, and if it ever sniffs a rare in the area, a loud horn accompanied by a bass drum plays for you, along with a 3D image and name on your screen, which you can click to target the mob. It’s so good, it even alerts you to a mob that’s 5 seconds away from spawning (at least if you’re close enough to the spawn that you could see it). It’s loud without being annoying, and…it’s just plain cool. I wouldn’t have caught my drake had it not been for this mod. However, the one drawback is that hunter pets can set it off (luckily TLPD nor Vyragosa can be tamed). Once a mob has been cached, you have to enter your WoW folder and delete the cache folder to reset the alert. Worth it in my opinion.

TLPD Searchbot – TLPD Searchbot, a program created by MMOwned’s own blowingCrush, was just as valuable to me as NPCscan, but not for its ability to target a mob, yell “Die, insect” at you, and spam your chat box with whispers to yourself. Instead, I used it to bot for countless hours while at work, and also while asleep. I was doing around 20 hours a day of botting using this, occasionally getting on myself to talk to guildes and friend, but in that entire amount of time I was never banned or caught or anything for using it. I’m guessing that because it clicks on random intervals, it doesn’t seem like a bot, but whatever the reason it works great as an anti-AFK program. Plus, you can minimize WoW and still have it run.
Only thing I changed was the macro blowingCrush supplied in his thread. I modified it to add in /cleartarget at the beginning, because if I targeted anything else it would spam my chat box (and I know that’s not supposed to happen, but it did for me, and thus I changed it). I also created a macro that did the same thing, except searched for nearby harpies, and I used this to check the sound volume (no point in doing this if I can’t hear the alert, nor if I lose my hearing to it).

NMorpher – A model changing program made by Nesox, discussed in section 3.

6) STRATEGIES FOR FARMING TLPD

First, before I get into strategies for actually farming the beast, I’d like to give you a few strategies to help your mental state while farming. Now, even though I was AFK for most of my camping, I still was going a tiny bit insane, always needing my computer to be on and by my side in case it happened to spawn while I was doing something. One thing I learned is that Peggle can be your friend. Seriously, download it and play it while waiting, it helps. Secondly, you need to know that nothing spawns unless you see its body, whether it’s alive or dead. No matter how hard it is to trick yourself into “believing” this, you need to. Otherwise, you’ll hear about the mage who got it by flying around another spot, and then you’ll leave your spot believing your luck to be better. And then you lose the spawn at your old camp spot. So, even though you need to write down confirmed kills, you need to remember that until it’s dead by your feet, with you on your new mount, it never spawned for anyone since it’s that rare :P

Also, dissing the mount might not only help to ease the pain, but might also keep you from wasting your time, even though people who diss it are usually jealous themselves. I got mine, and the first thing a guildie who’s completely jealous of me says, “oh great, go ride around on a puke colored mount”. Didn’t really bother me, but I can see it helping some people.

Now, onto the actual strategies:

- First, you need to make sure that your framerate is as good as it can be. It makes a huge difference to fly around at 15-20 fps over 5 fps. Do whatever you need to, turn down the graphic settings all the way if you must.
- Second, turn view distance up as much as you can without sacrificing fps. While you may need an extra 5 seconds to boot into the game, the view distance helps NPCscan, the game’s targeting system, and your own eyes to look for the TLPD.
- Third, try to cache Vyragosa and Dirkee without getting TLPD in your cache, which is pretty easy to do, relative to finding TLPD. This helps campers who are going to AFK or people who just want to mash a key to be able to distinguish between spawning mobs. If you hear the horn, then it’s TLPD! If not, you don’t have to freak since Ragnaros is just yelling about a blue dragon or a fugly mecha-gnome.

Once these are set up, you can try a few different tactics:

• The Work Tactic – This strategy works best if you work at a desk job where you can use a computer that has WoW on it, and you can either listen to music through headphones or have a room to yourself where your speakers can be on. Just download both NPCscan and Searchbot, and let them run while you have WoW minimize. Simply check the sound level before leaving it on (through use of /npcscan and going to the test alert, and by using my harpy macro), and then go back to work. If you hear anything, pop up WoW and see what’s been found.
• The Laptop or PC That’s Close By to You Tactic – Same tactic as the work one, but preferably put on some earphones and, depending on how heavy a sleeper you are, set the volume level. Then leave WoW as the main window on your screen, and either close the laptop (make sure it’s plugged into the wall) or turn off the monitor and sleep. If you wake up, go check the screen. In the morning, check to see if you missed anything by looking at your chat log for spammed whispers. This tactic can also be used to do other things, like watch television or playing Xbox, or even doing productive work such as playing an instrument, reading, more work, and so on. Just leave your screen/monitor open and powered on when you’re awake.
• The Normal “Waste of my Own Downtime” Tactic - Save yourself from eternal damnation. Don’t use this tactic unless you absolutely have to. Hopefully, you’ll be able to use the second tactic and watch TV or do something entertaining while farming, but if this is your only option, I truly feel sorry for you.

Now that you have a tactic or two (I was able to utilize the laptop along with the work tactic), it’s time to set up in game.

• Bor’s Breath – I chose this location because it seemed to be a hotspot for Vyragosa and TLPD kills. You can either station yourself at the frozen lake, as I did, or you can try the area where the huge frozen waterfall is. You can even try sitting up high at the bend of the canyon, since all four paths come relatively close to it (I don’t recommend this, by the time one of the mobs pats that way, it’ll probably be dead). The best option is over the frozen lake because three paths pass through it, and two confirmed TLPD spawns sit right in the area. For the best placement, consult the screenshot.



• Engine of the Makers - Another perfectly usable spot to farm, as the southern side of the gaping hole in the ground has three paths that pass by it too, though not exactly through the optimal camping spot. Spawns will usually come from either the blue proto drake field or somewhere along the western side of the hole (that spawn is unconfirmed as far as I know).

Engine AFK spot, picture from Omega329's post:


Save yourself the trouble, remember my mantra about “no spawns until you have it”, and just choose ONE of these spots and stick with it. Once you choose, you really shouldn’t switch. It hurts you more in the long run. It really does.

 7) CLOSING STATEMENTS

Now, I know what some people are thinking. Why would you write this guide? It’s helpful, but now everyone one’s going to know about the drake and there will be hundreds farming it now. *sad face*

Well, okay, I agree that it isn’t as well known as it could be. And that’s yet another drawback to your hard work. People who know of it will either hate you for getting it, or hate on the mount. Some will be happy for you. But if you expect to get hundreds of whispers about it when you sit at Krasus’ Landing, at least on my server no one knows the rarity of it. It’s not like riding a tiger as a Horde, or a raptor as an Alliance.

Going along with that, I don’t think this will create a larger farming population. If anything, it might just reinforce what we have now, or scare people away. People who wanted to get this and would die without it are already committed, and now have an easier way of going about it. People who were sort of interested will be split down the middle, some will give it a shot, and some will think that this is just nuts and a waste of time. And the people who were already against it will get their notions reinforced that only losers or really luck people get the mount.

If anyone gets any information that they’d like put into the guide, send me a PM and if it’s worthy, then I’ll add it in and give you credit. Likewise, if I didn’t give someone credit for something, which I believe I didn’t have happen, let me know and I’ll fix it up. Also, if I left anything important out, or left editor's text in, let me know.

Just remember, I put a lot of work into this guide, and as long as I can know that it directly influenced one person obtaining his or her mount, it’ll have been worth it.

----------


## JD

That is a lot of imformation...

----------


## Dombo

Wow, loads of time went into this, I can tell. +3 for the effort and the contribution!

~Dombo

----------


## [Z]em

this is a crazy guide, nice work man +rep

----------


## Jchunx

Thank you for your contribution to MMOwned.
I know this will help and motivate me when I decide to look for the TLPD some more.  :Smile: 
+7 rep for you!

----------


## klamor

gj! +rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## guitargod218

Little insider joke (a.k.a. just me), I was thinking about naming this the "Compendium" since it sounded so official and badass.

Then I looked up the word and saw it meant "a short, yet comprehensive compilation of a body of knowledge".

----------


## poiper

> After 200+ hours of farming, fapping, camping, fapping, botting, fapping, killing Vyragosa, fapping, camping, fapping, mining, fapping, and farming and more fapping, I was finally able to see and capture the TLPD for myself.


there i fixed it for you

----------


## guitargod218

> there i fixed it for you


How did you find that out? >.>

----------


## the_tormenter

Wow, nice guide, will rep in about 24 hours

----------


## monkey-leader

Awesome, gonna try

----------


## takeashot

This is a very great guide, cheers for the guide!, I got one question tho, the Nmorpher, is it bannable?

----------


## hiplip27

so how many hot pockets died in the 200 hour farming quest

----------


## jubhub1013

Amazing guide man. +Rep x2

----------


## Syncness

Some bits of this guild is in the elite section.

----------


## guitargod218

Takeashot, check the link to the NMorpher page and see if anyone has posted that they were banned. It _probably_ is, but Blizzard most likely isn't going to care.

Hiplip27, the answer is a lot.

Sync, I wish I could see the elite section :P

----------


## Redviper2321

nice guide, gonna go try it now +rep

----------


## guitargod218

Unless I forgot something, it should be 100% complete now.

----------


## goshemkrz

good work man ^.^. As I am currently farming for this rare drake.

----------


## guitargod218

Thanks to everyone for all the feedback! If anyone actually gets the drake, please post it :P

----------


## Redviper2321

well, i saw the drake thanks to this post, and i wouldve gotten it too, but i was downstairs eating and i didnt get back upstairs fast enough to kill it. i used npcscan, the autoclicker, and i sat at bors breath. like it said in the picture, he spawned on the small hill, and i saw vyra once before on the higher up hill, so ive confirmed hes right  :Smile:

----------


## Syncness

What's the loc of this "small hill"?

[e] lol, just as I finished posting this, I turn around from my spirit beast camp spot and, guess what, yup, I saw that "hill".
But anyway, what's the locs, just incase.

----------


## guitargod218

If I was to guess, I think he means the small hill located in the first picture of section four (the one that's circled yellow).

----------


## Redviper2321

> If I was to guess, I think he means the small hill located in the first picture of section four (the one that's circled yellow).


 that's the one i meant, he spawn on that hill and flies up. he was going to valkyron before he was tagged

----------


## Arrow

Incredibly helpful guide, which I'll be sure to use when I decide to camp this amazing looking mount. Thank you.

+Rep

----------


## scottaayyy

after reading this i think i will definatly be hunting the TLPD on my next long weekend!

thanks for the contrib!

----------


## Insomniaco

Oh, great guide!, I were searching for TLPD in the beginning of WotLK, were there for hours. I killed Vyragosa over 7 times, I've seen the TLPD dead over 3-4 times!, now I'm on a new char which doesn't have any 310% mount which would take TLPD's spot, so I might just aswell try to grab it on this char!  :Wink: , thanks for the guide, +rep!

----------


## anthony1981

WOW nice job on the guide +rep for you

----------


## andrego91

This guide is really helpful. I have been looking for something like this for a long time. Can't thank you enough for this. Thank you!

+rep

----------


## guitargod218

I'm glad that so many people have found my guide helpful! Please, send me any stories or information you have via PM, as I love to read other people's stories of both success and failures :P

----------


## Redviper2321

goin over the info i have on my server spawns, and what you wrote down for yours, it seems that tlpd spawns every sunday at some time, because the last 2 sundays on my server he has spawned.

----------


## Skylark

whoa man, thanks for the info. I'm going to have to try this out.

----------


## Scoops

Just +Rep 'd you into Contrib, Congrats.

----------


## Kykyske

NPCscan sounds like a hack.. Is it detected by warden in 3.2?

----------


## Kykyske

Sorry for my double post, but that was a stupid question. I just looked into it and I get it now. So.. Disregard the above, I suck cocks.

----------


## guitargod218

You do just a 'lil, but I forgive you since you ended up bumping my post. :P

----------


## supermagma

i want to farm this, but how high do i fly with my mount? thats the part im confused on!

----------


## guitargod218

Where are you camping/patrolling? PM me with an answer and I'll talk to you through there.

----------


## Tasslehoff Burrfoot

Incredibly nice guide man, you have half inspired me to take another session hunting for that elusive drake. Hell i got another month of WoW subscription before I quit, I can't let it go to waste can I? :P

----------


## mmript

Gotta say, amazing guide and very good addon. TLPD induced RSI is now a thing of the past.

----------


## guitargod218

> Gotta say, amazing guide and very good addon. TLPD induced RSI is now a thing of the past.


If only I knew what RSI meant, I'd be golden.

----------


## [Insert Name Here]

I am very happy to stumble across this guide, I just started to farm TLPD a few days ago, and this is a really helpful. Thanks a lot man!
+3 rep for joos

----------


## guitargod218

> I am very happy to stumble across this guide, I just started to farm TLPD a few days ago, and this is a really helpful. Thanks a lot man!
> +3 rep for joos


I'm glad you liked it!

----------


## alseca

wonderful guide, been looking for him for 2 days now, finally spawned on that cliff in the pictures, I got so excited I allmost jizzed my pants. After grabbing ahold of myself I flew over him and got aggro, settled on the cliff and started casting immolate. Next, things went so fast, I got shocked by a shaman and killed extremely fast.. Then I started shaking with anger.. logged on to my alliance character and demanded an explaination. Too bad the lad was so friendly so I couldnt be mad.

That experience was so mindblowing, reminds me of early days pvp because this fight meant alot even tho it only lasted a couple of seconds.

I'm keeping logs of him, seems like the corpse doesnt respawn until 30mins have gone, at least it didnt for me.
He spawned allmost exacly 7 hours after Vyra got killed by a fellow horde member.

I'm going to continue my hunt, feels like i'm a dragon hunter all of a sudden, and it sure feels epic! 


kind regards - alseca

----------


## guitargod218

Haha, that's unfortunate that you lost him Alseca. I would have hated to have been on a PvP server while camping him. But, you'll see him again...it'll just take...time. A lot of time. :P

And yes, it does feel epic when you catch him. When you actually do get the kill, it'll feel 10 times better than what you felt just seeing him.

----------


## Jhondice

thanks for the guide! +3 rep

----------


## DragonWaxter

copy pasta -rep if I could this sucks

----------


## guitargod218

> copy pasta -rep if I could this sucks


If you're gonna make a statement like that, at least show proof. And learn how to spell paste right. And use grammar correctly.

----------


## Barfish88

i LOL'D (Evil Warlock lol)

----------


## Skeetss

Holy jesus. This guide must have taken as long as farming the drake. Screw the hot pockets, how many bottles of lotion died during this farmfest?

----------


## guitargod218

39 bottles o' lotion, good sir.

----------


## R4ndomizer

Can anyone confirm, that the timer doesnt reset after server-restart on Wednesdays ? So did anyone kill Vyra or TLPD in less than 6 hours after reset ?

----------


## dragoonman

Niceness man!!!

----------


## Soxaz

Freakin awesome guide man !

----------


## Wisdowofdead

Nice,got proto lost drake really fast whit this guide:P

----------


## imsohighnolie

For those farming, don't make the mistake of not learning the Addon NPCscan. I thought it worked by finding mobs that had been killed, not by ones that were within /target range. So what do i do when i see Time Lost pop up? Ask /1 if anyone had killed it. Someone guessed alli. Turns out i could have had it. For those who care, my scanner went off practically in Grom Crash Site.

----------


## Xatrix

Thx for this one m8. Gonna try it tommorow morning. Hope i get it.

----------


## Solcom

Great guide! I'm currently on day two of my camping and have been fortunate enough to have spotted Vyragosa twice within my first 24 hours of camping. 

Anyway to cut to the chase I thought it might be worth while if you compiled some more info into your guide like the 4 known spawn points of Vyragosa:

31/70
35/76
51/71
52/34

linked by Abraxusta

(as confirmed by his amazing video: search for "Timelost Protodrake & Vyragosa (Spawnpoints) -Guide-How" to find in Youtube )

I can personally confirm 51/71 and 31/70 as these were the two spot I randomly chose to start my epic camp out. And she spawned right on top of me in both :]

Also I wanted to suggest that you might conisder changing the optimum camping site for AFK'ers to the frozen lake (29/65). Let me explain why: the 4 known route for Vyragosa and her route directions and player footfall have to be taken into greater consideration. On my server a Locked PVP server there seems to be a great deal of player footfall over The Burning Steppes & Bor's Breath. So in my eyes the optimum place to camp would be 29/65 as this is where Vyragosa spawns before heading north on the green route, it's also the area where player footfall begins to pick up in terms of the yellow route (Ulduar spawn route) and not a bad place to be for the red route either.

Incidentally the red route Vyragosa traves anti-clockwise as you can see on the youtube video listed early, just as she spawns she heads in that direction anyway.

As for the blueroute well I personally just pop accross in an anti-clockwise when the mood takes me. 

Hope this helps a bit, and thank you for your guide it helped confirm things and that TLPDbot is genius! saves me waking up every 40 mins to jump!! <3

Solcom

----------


## guitargod218

Found it again on my mage using the same method. Hopefully someone else had caught the TLPD with this guide.

----------


## getitasapolol

very nice work and a great guide!
thx mate!

----------


## Redviper2321

i just found him!!!! thanks for the guide!

----------


## rmoore08

Very nice, this helps alot. Think I'll bot this over night.

----------


## davefrancis

Thx - excellent guide, i am looking for TLPD, on day 13 so far - well done on this post and finding the drake.

----------


## googleplex91

Thanks very much for this guide. I have just started my hunt...will report back if I get him!
...just found vyragosa in the exact spot. Gave me some confidence.

----------


## Bloker

Ty  :Big Grin:  but I don't I can do it  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I got bored after 5min of training unarmed skill and logged out  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## switch35

Been farming for this drake for the last three months, and this morning he FINALLY spawns.

However a Blood Elf Death Knight who just 'happened to come by' grabs him. FML. I guess I'll just keep trying. Thanks again for the guide, it's really helped out.

----------


## ponderance

Ponderance's Guide to the Time-Lost Proto-Drake <=== this has a lot more accurate information and better maps, etc

----------


## Trollblod

> Ponderance's Guide to the Time-Lost Proto-Drake <=== this has a lot more accurate information and better maps, etc


Way to necropost...

----------


## ponderance

I didn't see anything newer. And I looked. Way to assume I'm a forum nub? I had something to contribute.

Now we have 2 worthless responses to this thread, go us

----------


## jacksonn

Great guide tbf, very well writen.  :Smile:  thanks

----------


## Argussangra

Wouldn't a druid have an easier time finding and killing this drake? I'm fairly certain that a druid's flight form works like travel form: You can still use your normal attack in travel form, but any spell will change you back to a person. Who can't fly.

So basically, float around where it is know to spawn, and chase it down in midair if it is far from a ledge. :O

Or maybe attack automatically un-flight-forms you... Then you fall... And die...

----------


## DjKuja

wall of text critted me  :Frown: 

in short: download npcscan and go to storm peaks. then either follow the route it gives or pick a spot and afk until you hear the alert. at least thats how my 80s have gotten the mount  :Smile:

----------


## sirios

Thanks a lot for this guide.Took me only a night and i got it!I was spot camping in Bor's Breath.Thanks again man!

----------


## Solidslange

LooooL i was on my hunter and i found both Timelost and SKOLL at the same time and same place at 03:00
cordinated
29.92 65.85  :Big Grin:  

god im glad i just looked on this guide lol

----------


## Rosh88

Thanks for the guide! :Smile:

----------


## vitrungur

It took a while to read but all'n'all great guide!

----------


## Icycoldmilk

Awesome guide!

----------


## abhorsenjay

> Awesome guide!


Don't necro posts

----------


## CherriPoppins

Very helpful...The author was banned it seems...should I be concerned??

----------


## legendsreborn

Great guide, hopefully it helps me to get this damn thing xD

----------


## TehVoyager

> Don't necro posts


Doublenecroed. -.-

----------


## automationarmy

this is one of the thigns that is all too rare in wow. It is so because the kids cry "but but people play too much i cant get this it isnt faaaaaaaair" waaaah. And of course this is one of the things that made everquest and similar games genre defining. It had sooo many contested mobs/camps that the pride from getting one has NO parallel in wow at all. I spent many all nighters with coffee for a quest peice or a contested peice of loot.. either out of determination or fear someone else would ks or get it and id ahve to start all over again. Todays kids are spineless, want everything for free - and depend on instant gratification. The merit it accomplishing something difficult creates emotional investment in your mmorpg which is more than a game - they are a hobby. I took soo much more pride in my EQ toon than in any of my wow toons. This is for many reasons not the least of which is how easy it is to gear out a toon in wow. 

Im getting WAAAY off topic here but my current accounts have 22 90's after about a year of playing. In everquest i played about 7 years and had ONE lol. Now it takes about 2 weeks to get to 90 and get ~550 ilvl which is pathetic. Next xpac theyare allowing people to actually BUY a 90 which has me beyond speechless. Not even sure wow deserves to be classed as an mmo anymore. Its more like an action/arcade game.

Anyhow mini-rant /off

Ive spent 10, 10-12 hour days looking for the TLPD during this camping attempt.. (have tried a few x before) ive gotten half a dozen vyrgosa but i digress. If i brought my second account over im sure i could increase my chances by quite a bit (technically 25% but it feels like much more covering 1/2 the spanws instead of 1/4) but the last 7/14H and my pvp set and Timeless rep takes priority unfortunately. (just returned a week or two back. I quit the week 5.4 dropped for ffxiv. No I didnt quit ffxiv, i play both now)

iiii diiiiigreeeeeeeess to the OP /fart!  :Smile:

----------


## automationarmy

oh - and tlpd does share spawn points w/ vyragosa 4 in total.

----------

